# ¡manuel G. Rey Llega A Los 1.000 Aportes!!!



## Soledad Medina

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES MANUEL EN TUS PRIMEROS 1.000 EXTRAORDINARIOS APORTES!!!!*

*Me complace ser la primera en felicitarte y expresarte mi sincera admiración.  Eres un forero **inteligente, culto, agradable y con un gran sentido del humor.  Te agradezco de manera especial las veces que me has ayudado y, sobre todo, poderte contar entre mis amigos.  *

*Un saludo lleno de cariño y gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## heidita

El gran Manuel ha llegado a los 1000. Amigo de sus amigos y gran forero, últimamente con un libro la mar de interesante. 

Te felicito por tu buen humor y tu buen talante. 

De todas formas a ver si con esto sigues con buen talante o te encontramos como a este pobre.  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡FELICIDADES!**

Gracias por **compartir 
MÁS DE 1000 POSTS, TODOS LLENOS DE TU SABIDURÍA,
con nosotros. 


Y POR SUPUESTO, TE INVITAMOS A QUE BRINDES 1000 MÁS MENSAJES CON NOSOTROS   

MAB**ÂRAK!!
*​


----------



## danielfranco

Munchas gracias por un mil colaboraciones en este foro. Ojalá para dentro de un mes tenga otras mil listas.
¡Felicidades!
D.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡ Muchas felicidades Manuel !!

¿Sigue habiendo "nubes desperdigadas" por ahí? Para que te relajes.

Estupendos tus aportes, 1000 gracias por cada uno de ellos.

Un abrazo y sigue así!

Carol.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Me contaron unos pajaritos que te luces en los foros!!¡¡Siempre es bueno llegar a los 1000!!  ¡Felicitaciones y adelante!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Que grata sopresa de tod@s y cada un@!
No sabía que existiese Congrats hasta que me trajo hasta aquí Soledad, por cierto, muy bien acompañada. 
Ni siquiera había advertido que había traspasado la barrera de los 1.000.
Heidita ¿de dónde salió ese pobre?
Mabârak, Bienvenidos.
danielfranco, 1000 pero de una en una.
krolaina, hoy tenemos una sola nube que nos cubre todo el cielo.
Rayines, con tanta nube hasta una cerilla se luce.
Gracias - Spasiva - Danke - Tag - Merci - Gracies - Obrigado - Arigato


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Manuel.

Saludos desde Venezuela, un Abrazo
Rosa


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ROSANGELUS said:


> Felicidades Manuel.
> 
> Saludos desde Venezuela, un Abrazo
> Rosa


 
Al qwue correspondo cordialmente,
Manuel


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Ay, no!

Entonces, ¿ya no hay abrazos para mí?  

Bueno, no importa: yo traigo aperitivos venezolanos. ¿Se vale? Acepto cualquier clase de comida mediterránea en cambio, no soy para nada exigente en eso... 

Felicidades, Manuel. Disfrutamos mucho tus intervenciones, así que espero llegues a los dos mil antes que las ranas críen pelos (tú me entiendes, jijiji).

Ahí nos vemos!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Venezuelan sweetie, ¿como no va a quedar nada para tí? Las últimas son las primeras, siendo las primeras mucho y muy bien apreciadas. Pero hay que ir de una en una. ¿Como puedo corresponder a los aperitivos venezolanos? Veamos que ofrece el Mediterráneo: una bandeja de gambas a la plancha; unos cuencos de angulas del delta del Ebro fritas al ajillo en aceite de oliva virgen; unas anguilas de la Albufera 'amb all i pebre' (ajo y pimiento); una paellita de la huerta; y unas ricas clementinas de Nules, como postre. Todo bien regado con un cava 'brut nature' catalán. 
Hay formas de vivir que son un poco caras; también las hay más baratas, pero ya no son tan buenas. 
¡Cuanto tiempo ha pasado desde mi paso por Caracas, pocos días tras la caída de Perez Jímenez! Mejor lo olvido.
Adeu, xiqueta. 
Manuel


----------



## 94kittycat

iFelicidades, Manuel!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Gracias 94kittycat! Y ahora advierto que me felicitais por llegar a los 1000 aportes, cuando al menos la mitad fueron aportes vuestros en respuesta a mis peticiones.
Manuel


----------

